# Do you eat mullet out of Texas waters?



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

I have never eaten mullet but once I get down to the coast here shortly, I might catch a few and fry them up to see how they taste. I'm curious because I'm hearing that they are some very good table fare when fried. 

I here that they are tastier east of the Mississippi than west of the Mississippi. Is this a myth? Has anyone here eaten them out of Texas coastal waters? kennyc, I know what you think about mullet and that's the reason why I want to try some. You and I will fry some up next time down. If they taste like A%$, I'm taking away the only man card you've got left!!!:wink:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Do you eat mullet out of Texas waters? Not on purpose.


----------



## dcaroselli (Jul 6, 2006)

You know the difference between a bowling ball and mullet? You can eat a bowling ball if you had to!!!


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

I have had mullet over in Alabama and it wasn't bad. My son saw it on the menu and he asked " Dad, what's mullet?" I told him at home we call it bait. The waitress said" Dahlin' heah we call it dinna" so I ordered it. Don't know about the east west thing. As for the bowling ball I think the outside would burn before the inside got done.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

oh boy....here we go again.....

i love mullet....love to eat them...but not here in texas....i grew up in pensacola, and mullet were table fare a lot of the year.....and delicious.....

totally different environment than here in texas...here the fish are in muddier waters, and taste accordingly....not fit for man or beast...

like grandad used to say.....cook 'em on a cedar plank, throw away the fish and eat the plank...

but anything east of the mississippi river and you have a fine tasting fish. smoked, they can't be beat, seriously. mullet fries were like crawfish boils are here.....


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

had mullet cooked over an open pit in mazatlan mexico. we knew we were having fish but didn't know what kind till they brought our plates. whole grilled mullet, head, eyes, the works. was a little hesitant at first but ended up being totally consumed !


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

not me personally but my buddy's mom is from the philippines and she cooks them head and all loves'em


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

I ate smoked mullet in Florida, it tasted like mullet !!!

Never Again


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I ate Smoked mullet in Everglade City a couple of years ago and it was not bad.
Not that it was that good either.

They say mullet meat is different here because of the bottom. I do not know about that some pretty muddy bottom areas around Everglade City.

I have seen and heard of several people eating them here. I think I'll pass.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

thebach said:


> I ate smoked mullet in Florida, it tasted like mullet !!!
> 
> Never Again


Thats to funny! Saw a woman on the beach cleaning some that her sons where catching in the surf in cast nets. I asked her what she planed on doing with them mullets and she said i am going to make some soup with them.. uuuummmm mullet soup!


----------



## WetAndSmelly (Jul 4, 2007)

I've tried them. Well, I tried them once, years ago. They weren't too bad, filleted and fried, served with lots of salt, pepper, and Tabasco. The texture was a little softer than I like for fish, and the meat a little "richer" (oilier, I guess, but didn't taste oily). They're probably better as a haircut or as bait than as food for humans, but tastes do differ. I still remember buying some for a friend at a fish shop in Kemah years ago. When my friend pointed out what she wanted, the Vietnamese lady behind the counter recoiled as if fending off Dracula, and practically screamed "We no clean!". I'd swear she made the sign of the cross with her fingers, but I was too busy laughing to be sure. If you can get past the miles of gut filled with rotting vegetation, the mullet meat itself is certainly edible, better than large black drum, alligator gar, bowfin, jack crevalle, hardhead, lizardfish, toadfish, ribbonfish, and lots of other fish I could name. A lot like bluefish, if I recall correctly, as long as you've gotten rid of all the bloody parts of the bluefish.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

[QUOTE=, better than large black drum, alligator gar, bowfin, jack crevalle, hardhead, lizardfish, toadfish, ribbonfish, and lots of other fish I could name. 

Ladyfish AKA poor mans Tarpon..........Thats funny


----------



## FirePat (May 28, 2007)

I cooked one in CC once just to say I've tried it. And like all other fried fish, it's all in the batter... but it was a little greasy.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

Some years back I had to work in Philly on a weekly basis to attend annual conferences/events. We stayed by the Reading Market. We ate breakfast in the market each morning and you had to walk by the fish market to reach the restaurant area. Anyway, there was FRESH MULLET for sale. I asked them if people ate it up here and they said YEAH, ITS GOOD. I said we didn't each BAIT where I was from. Oh Well.....


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

There are way too many good fish here and florida to eat, than to have to eat mullet.....
I'll pass and I havent even tried it...I'd rather use it for bait.
But because of the lack of restrictions on mullet catches in Florida the big acre schools I use to see ALL SUMMER long on the beach front are almost GONE......But they restrict almost everything else, thats why the mullet are in trouble.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Mullet*

Been through this topic here before......Texas Mullet are very much edible, and I have consumed my fair share. If you catch'em in the Bays, gut and bleed them by breaking the neck and then putting in ice cold water to chill. Mullet here are a little cleaner off the beachfront because of the sand but I can't taste the difference between one caught in the Bay from one caught on the beach. Filet them off the backbone and grill on the half shell just like a Red. Don't forget the gizzards, slice it open clean and you can't tell it from a chicken gizzard. Speaking of that have you ever seen a chicken processing plant, if you have, Mullet shouldn't bother ya! Gater


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*no disrespect*

no disrespect--but folks around the world eat things that we may gag at the mear thought of--like in the phillipines baloot--a partially develloped chicken egg buried in the gound and consumed by poking a small whole in each end of the egg placing one finger over the bottom hole and sucking the contense thru the top hole and tilting ur head back and releasing the finger off the bottom hole and then pulling small fathers and bones and a beak out of ur mouth--not fer me--or chocolate meat--meat cooked in blood--no thanks--i do like kimche--rotted cabage--it spicey hot and good--



Capt Jay Baker said:


> not me personally but my buddy's mom is from the philippines and she cooks them head and all loves'em


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

gater said:


> Been through this topic here before......Texas Mullet are very much edible, and I have consumed my fair share. If you catch'em in the Bays, gut and bleed them by breaking the neck and then putting in ice cold water to chill. Mullet here are a little cleaner off the beachfront because of the sand but I can't taste the difference between one caught in the Bay from one caught on the beach. Filet them off the backbone and grill on the half shell just like a Red. Don't forget the gizzards, slice it open clean and you can't tell it from a chicken gizzard. Speaking of that have you ever seen a chicken processing plant, if you have, Mullet shouldn't bother ya! Gater


I'm with ya on that gater, I too have consumed my fair share and them some. I like to get them out of a clean surf, scale them, fillet them, cut the rib cage (belly section) out, fry them in cornmeal and enjoy or sit down to a big plate of Mullet Gizzard Saghetti. That should make a few folk loosen up their corset around here.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

haparks said:


> no disrespect--but folks around the world eat things that we may gag at the mear thought of--like in the phillipines baloot--a partially develloped chicken egg buried in the gound and consumed by poking a small whole in each end of the egg placing one finger over the bottom hole and sucking the contense thru the top hole and tilting ur head back and releasing the finger off the bottom hole and then pulling small fathers and bones and a beak out of ur mouth--not fer me--or chocolate meat--meat cooked in blood--no thanks--i do like kimche--rotted cabage--it spicey hot and good--


bliiiiiick.....

just watching someone do that egg thing would make me hurl.....


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

DANO said:


> or sit down to a big plate of Mullet Gizzard Saghetti.QUOTE]
> 
> Lol - I'd rather eat my boot! More power to y'all but I'm out - way out on eating a stinkin' arse mullet let alone their guts.
> 
> Mullet gizzard - y'all must be crazy.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

better than alligator gar,QUOTE]

*I love deep-fried 'gator gar. Excellent flavor. Again, it all depends on the kind of water you pull 'em from.*

*Cg*


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i tried smoking some mullet once but the papers kept getting all wet and soggy.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

You are what you eat, and so is the mullet.
Don't eat the mullet.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Biloxi Bacon is what they called it during the Civil War, had to feed all the soldiers and mullet was plentiful, they fried it in hog lard and thus the name, so I read somewhere! They even have a mullet festival down there, you can see the locals in the surf at night with cast nets, of course it's gin clear water and squeaky white sand, still couldnt talk myself into eating it!:wink:


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

donf said:


> You are what you eat, and so is the mullet.
> Don't eat the mullet.


Come on, I heard Talpia are raised on sewage and people love them, but then again most people are full of *****.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Am I the only person that has cut a mullet up for bait and seen the green/brown slime run out? That meat looks like rotten king fish. I'm coonarse and that makes me want to hurl. What ever the reds don't eat, I will be glad to donate the rest to you mullet eaters.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

This is the only king of mullet I have ever had.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

*Mullet Recipe*

Here is my standard recipe for mullet:

1) Cut the mullet up into bite size chunks
2) Place a chunk of mullet on a clean hook
3) Cast into warm water and let sit
4) Catch a redfish
5) Cook the redfish and have a great meal

Comes out GREAT.....LOL


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

donf said:


> You are what you eat, and so is the mullet.
> Don't eat the mullet.


you eat chicken?


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

DANO said:


> I'm with ya on that gater, I too have consumed my fair share and them some. I like to get them out of a clean surf, scale them, fillet them, cut the rib cage (belly section) out, fry them in cornmeal and enjoy or sit down to a big plate of Mullet Gizzard Saghetti. That should make a few folk loosen up their corset around here.


My brother how many times must I tell you? "Never eat your bait. That is what you use to catch what you eat!"


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

I call em "Tourist trout" because I've seen out of towners come down here and get all excited when they see them jumping.....they try to cast towards so they can catch them with their corn baited hooks. I've lived on the coast all my life and I see no sense what so ever to eat mullet when there is a whole bay full of trout and reds. It's like Cow Tongue at the super market??? Why would I buy that when there are perfectly good steaks 10 feet down the aisle!


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

*fact*

Mullet are low in cholestrol and rich in Vitamin M per www.webmd.com


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Ate them my whole life in La. Fresh out of the bayou and into the frying pan. Be careful not to cut the guts when you clean them. Haven't had the opportunity here yet. I've served it up with a mess of specks and white trout. Nobody could tell the difference. 


Ask diveback how he feels about eating mullet


----------



## firemitch2 (Sep 5, 2006)

fried up a mess of trout redfish and mullet at work once didn't tell any one wich pan of fish was wich. after every one finished eating all the mullet and all the trout were gone. only fish left was the redfish. told every one what they just ate every one thought I was ling to them.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Mullet*

Trout and Reds eat Mullet and you eat Trout and Reds so..... If you can suck the head on a Mud Bug, eat Calamari, eat Crabs, sushi, chicken...get the picture. You ever catch a crab on a live shrimp, they eat dead stuff, most of the time dead stuff thats been dead a long time. I guess we'll just have to break out the Mullet net and have a fish fry this summer. Gater


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Flat's Hunter said:


> Come on, I heard Talpia are raised on sewage and people love them, but then again most people are full of *****.


 i know huh lmazo


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

better than large black drum said:


> I agree with everything you said except for the Gar. Hard to clean, yes, but it is a flakey white meat that has a great flavor. As for mullet havn't tried themyet, and I will give anthing at least two tries.


----------

